# Colorful fish



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would like to know what kind of fish they are.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are some cool fish.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like some type of goldfish or koi, but I just think someone did some colorful editing to the picture.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I think they are parrot fish


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah here is one


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Gamer's right. :3

Koi are much longer and usually only white and gold or spotted.(from what i saw)


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

WHAT! those are really a type of fish? I thought they were gold fish and someone took a snap shot and photo shopped that sucker lol


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Harley D said:


> WHAT! those are really a type of fish? I thought they were gold fish and someone took a snap shot and photo shopped that sucker lol


I thought the same, some photo shop goin on.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They could be dyed.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Darn. They are dyed. They are called Jelly Bean Parrot fish or Bubble Gum Parrot Fish. Which sucks because dying them is mean.


----------

